# Mancini vuole Pjanic, addio Nasri



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

secondo L'Equipe' l'obiettivo principale del Manchester City è Miralem Pjanic per rimpiazzare Nasri.
il futuro di Nasri potrebbe essere legato a un ritorno nella Ligue 1, con la maglia del Paris St Germain. "Samir deve fare di più -ha spiegato Mancini al 'Guardian' nei giorni scorsi- Un giocatore come lui non può pensare di accontetarsi. Sta giocando sotto il suo livello, e non capisce che invece deve migliorare ogni giorno. Con le sue qualità potrebbe essere uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo, ma non è quello che sta accadendo". 

l'offerta per prendere Pjanic sarebbe tra i 25 i 28 milioni di euro


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma hanno ancora intenzione di tenere quel fallito un altro anno? 

Ieri tra l'altro i tifosi facevano i cori per Mancini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Nasri è da prendere subito a occhi chiusi! da noi sono sicuro che farà benissimo
con 20 milioni si può prendere


----------



## prebozzio (10 Marzo 2013)

Pjanic mi fa impazzire, quando uscirono le voci di un suo possibile approdo al Milan dissi senza esagerare che secondo me sarebbe stato l'acquisto migliore possibile per far migliorare la squadra. Penso che per comprarlo bastino molti meno di soldi di quelli ipotizzati nell'articolo.

Nasri mi piaceva e mi piace, ma nel Milan non penso avrebbe collocazione tattica. Nei tre di centrocampo preferisco giocatori diversi, davanti siamo a posto.


----------



## rossovero (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nasri è da prendere subito a occhi chiusi! da noi sono sicuro che farà benissimo
> con 20 milioni si può prendere



E dove lo metti? Offensivamente siamo piú o meno a posto (parlo di titolari), le lacune da colmare con acquisti da 20 milioni sono in altre zone del campo.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

Nasri è discontinuo come pochi. Questo è e questo rimarrà. Oltretutto percepisce un ingaggio folle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> E dove lo metti? Offensivamente siamo piú o meno a posto (parlo di titolari), le lacune da colmare con acquisti da 20 milioni sono in altre zone del campo.



eh lo so nei 3 di centrocampo non è che ci starebbe benissimo...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

ci guadagnano tutte le partijanic,nasri che al psg può svegliarsi e tornare quello di 3 anni fa,il city che ha bisogno di uno come pjanic e che con nasri ha chiuso,il psg che prende un giocatore che attualmente gli manca e la roma che si prende bei soldoni se le cifre son quelle per un giocatore che alla fin fine non è mai stato apprezzato per le sue quailità


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nasri è da prendere subito a occhi chiusi! da noi sono sicuro che farà benissimo
> con 20 milioni si può prendere



20 mln ??? Mai... Troppo sopravalutato sto giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> 20 mln ??? Mai... Troppo sopravalutato sto giocatore.



all'Arsenal era una bestia


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> all'Arsenal era una bestia



All'Arsenal giocava Fabregas che faceva tutto. Nasri da solo fa niente.


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nasri è discontinuo come pochi. Questo è e questo rimarrà. Oltretutto percepisce un ingaggio folle.



Concordo in pieno. E proprio a causa dell'ingaggio dubito che se ne sbarazzeranno facilmente.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Se dovessimo puntare su un francese veramente forte, allora vedete sto *Antoine Griezmann *della Real Socedad. Molto meglio di sto montato di Nasri.


----------

